# SL4 anyone?



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Crossed over from the "bikes" forum... It looks like the internal routing has made it to the Tarmac, sadly. Don' think it is the much vaunted "Venge," however. Looks like a new Tarmac.


----------



## Chunky Beef (Jan 9, 2009)

bummer. internal routing is for the consumer that demands the look. The performance and the maintenance suffers.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> It looks like the internal routing has made it to the Tarmac,


 As expected. Too bad. Looks like my next bike will not be an S-Works Tarmac.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Let's hope that, with what they've learned from Roubaix, they get it right this time. Without the tech sheets on how to run it so you can actually shift when you want to.


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

here you go.....

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-venge-bike-and-association-with-mclaren.html


----------

